# fin dammage



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there guys and gals , i have been watching my black veil angels for the last few days and i have noticed that there was one white spot on its side fin 
and now being a week i have noticed that the fin is getting torn up and shredded i almost think it loooks like a fungus but cant understand why the fin is deteriating , what should i be doing to treat this .
thanks 
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

For the fins, do they have a white edge on the outer most edge of the fin? or is it just torn but still have original colour?

If it is a white rim like growth on the edge of the fin, then its fin rot. Happened to my aunt's angel recently too. First, put it in its own tank, ie a 10 gal hospital tank. Then what I did was just increase the temp to about 84F, added salt 1 teaspoon for each 2 gals, and added Melafix according to the instruction on the bottle. 

On second day, I did a 15% water change added the same amount of Melafix

repeated the same for days 3 through 5, and Bam all gone. 

best of luck


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Fin rot generally takes hold when water conditions deteriorate so water changes are a good place to start. Even if your cleaning regimen is good, now that the fish has an injury, the cleaner the water the better for healing. Just like with us, you want to disinfect the wound as much as possible. Aloe extract (available in many water conditioners as well as in more refined forms) is great for promoting fin regrowth and restoring slime coat. As Hitch mentioned aquarium salt helps as well. 

If it looks like fungus it probably is, if there isn't any evident fungus there are two options : One is that another fish is nipping the fins but being localized to a single pectoral or pelvic fin (you didn't specify) that isn't likely. The other option is a more serious infection like columnaris which sometimes has the side effect of shredded fins. It happened to some female guppies I got from Big Al's not too long ago that had columnaris. Hopefully it's just fin rot and it can be remedied easily.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fin rot*

hello there well today i came home from work and my angels look like they are not doin so well one is lying on the bottom of the tank and the other now has a cloudy eye and looks like , a slimy film on him almost like a frogs molt 
i changed the water again , with the aquarium water , i added melafix and a little bit of salt 
im hoping for the best 
thanks guys for your help , crossing my fingers 
tom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

test your water!

ammonia, nitrite, nitrate!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

have not had a chance to get water tstd ,buti have them in a quarantine tank and am treating them with melafix and salt , but they are not doing good maybe cause i am watching them to omuch i dont see any improvment the one has a cotton like substanse on the top of his head maybe the size of a penny and seems to not be getting any better although the others eye is less cloudy 
am i doing something wrong 
i have them in a qt tank 
with a spnge filter 
i am changing the water every day 
help
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Good water conditions should clean up the cloudy eye.
Does the penny sized fungus look like what is in these pictures?
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification_1.html#Bodyfungus


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

yes it does exactly


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For something like this, I usually dose melafix and primafix at the same time. But it doesn't look like they will make it. Definately some thing is wrong with the water. Probably something that triggered a cycle in the tank.
Usually it's dirty water that lead to these kinds of problems.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

tom g said:


> yes it does exactly


﻿I have used methylene blue before and it worked well. Maybe give the fish a short methylene blue bath for about 5 to 10 minutes. Use a large enough cheap plastic container. Enough methylene blue so you can barely see the fish. Then return the fish back to the original tank. Another way is to net the fish to the surface and exposed the fungus above water and applied a couple of drops of methylene blue and hold the fish for 5 to 10 seconds so the methylene blue can take effect. Be careful you don't get stabbed from the dorsal spines. 
Unfortunately methylene blue kills nitrifying bacteria and it acts like a dye and will colour almost everything blue especially skin. Methylene blue is very safe for fish. It is one medicine that I have available at all times.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

if i hold the fish adn do the drops ,the methylene blue that wil get in the water do i have to remove teh water after 
how often should ido this , is it moire effective to give them the bath or to add the drops directly to the area 
thanks
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The methylene blue bath is easier in the long run and less stressful for the fish. Seeing the fish have had the problem for a while now the bath would be better and more efficient.
With adding directly to the fish it only takes a drop or two and what enters the tank is minimal depending on the size of the quarantine tank.
Also adding _Melafix and Pimafix_ in the quarantine tank as zebrapl3ec said is a good idea.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there they are doing better , but still not themselves , how long does something like this usually run for , i understand that they may not make it .but if they are on the road to recovery what kind of time frame am i looking for before i see substantial improvment , there eyes are looking better still cloudy but better , adn teh huge cotton is just not there anymore , one more question how often should i continue with the methalyne blue bath . i am treating the water with the metafix and pimafix and salt , 
thank you again 
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Tom, that is good news.  If the fish are on the mend then keep doing exactly what you have been doing. Recovery rates will vary. As long as you see daily improvements that is what matters. If the body fungus appears to be gone then you don't need to medicate with methylene blue anymore but just keep a lookout for possible reinfection. 
Your welcome and please keep us posted on how the fish are doing. With any luck the fish just may pull out of this and survive.


----------

